# SURPRISE, SURPRISE....



## Allure Ranch (Apr 22, 2010)

_O.K. while foaling season is upon us and I've been on mare watch 24/7 I've really lost touch with what's been going on around me.... _

_ _

_The other day after our 9__th__ foal arrived and I had a bit of a break I was looking on Facebook when I noticed a photo of a horse on someones page. Well the funny thing is I was literally admiring the darn horse before I realized it was my darn horse. I had no clue that was my horse. (That's bad).... _

_ _

_Well here he is all grown up "I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane". I can't believe that's my boy. Imagine my surprise. Literally!!! Boy did I feel stupid.... and I hate admitting that one._







_ _


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Apr 23, 2010)

wow! no wonder!!! what a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## Mock2Farms (Apr 23, 2010)

I love his neck and head! Okay and everything else!


----------



## Aubrey715 (Apr 23, 2010)

Kimberle thats funny, i thought you might enjoy the picture of him. He is truly an amazing horse!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 23, 2010)

Gorgeous boy


----------



## uwharrie (Apr 23, 2010)

I saw him at the shows this past weekend. He and his sister are both STUNNING! Congrats on such a lovely boy!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 23, 2010)

Handsome boy for sure


----------



## Connie P (Apr 23, 2010)

Very handsome boy. I can relate to the over tired feeling. Your excused for not recognizing your own horse.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Apr 23, 2010)

Aubrey715 said:


> Kimberle thats funny, i thought you might enjoy the picture of him. He is truly an amazing horse!



Aubrey, I throughly enjoyed seeing the photo of him. Your a gem....


----------



## valshingle (Apr 23, 2010)

He is gorgeous, congrats on his success!


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Apr 23, 2010)

Kimberle,he really is gorgeous. I am not surprised that you did not recognize him. you are going on NO SLEEP and just living on Dr Pepper and coffee


----------



## sedeh (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't blame you for admiring him!! He's very handsome! Good job on the breeding.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Apr 23, 2010)

sedeh said:


> I don't blame you for admiring him!! He's very handsome! Good job on the breeding.


_Oh, I can't take ANY credit for his breeding. That was one SPECIAL lady that owns that right of passage._

_ _


----------



## Tony (Apr 23, 2010)

He really is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Kim

What a great surprise - and no wonder - he is just beautiful. I have been a secret "stalker/admirer" of his since the moment I laid eyes on him at Nationals a couple of years ago - you did good when you got that one -- I am soooooo jealous! I hope that he will have a date with Angel when his show career is over.

Stac


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow! He looks great!!

What a funny story...LOL


----------



## Allure Ranch (Apr 24, 2010)

MountainMeadows said:


> Hi Kim
> 
> What a great surprise - and no wonder - he is just beautiful. I have been a secret "stalker/admirer" of his since the moment I laid eyes on him at Nationals a couple of years ago - you did good when you got that one -- I am soooooo jealous! I hope that he will have a date with Angel when his show career is over.
> 
> Stac


_That's exactly the little mare that I can't wait to introduce him to. I can only imagine what that cross will produce....._


----------



## twister (Apr 24, 2010)

He is drop dead gorgeous, I have big green eyes now lol.

Yvonne


----------



## Leeana (Apr 24, 2010)

Very very nice!! Robin Me Blind is one of my favorites too


----------



## HSF Rebel Yell (Apr 26, 2010)

Kimberle we did not even recognize him! He looks great! We had another colt in march that looks like him.

~Heidi & Madison


----------



## Allure Ranch (Apr 26, 2010)

HSF Rebel Yell said:


> Kimberle we did not even recognize him! He looks great! We had another colt in march that looks like him.
> 
> ~Heidi & Madison


_That's funny.... Now I don't feel so bad myself. I literally couldn't believe that it was him when I was looking at the photo. _

_ _

_Congratulations.... on the new baby. I bet he won't last long on the market. If he's anything like "Blue" he'll be worth his weight in GOLD. Send me pics._

_ _


----------

